# Elderberries



## ffemt128 (Jun 4, 2011)

I've been checking the elderberry bushes I located last year. All have buds already and there seems to be more that have sprouted from last year. Maybe I should pick some berries and bury them in various places in hopes that they grow and I can have my own little elderberry plantation on public property. I'm sure I could sneak a few in down by the borough facility. Anyone know if they would grow?


----------



## Arne (Jun 5, 2011)

Check my thread on red currant cuttings in vinyards and fruit gardens. Cracked cork says elderberries are easy to start from cuttings. 'Good luck with this, I am just learning. My currants are going in soil tomorrow, I hope. Depends on wether or not I get to stay around here or get to go see the grandkids. Grandma will tell me what we are gonna do. Arne.


----------



## winebreath (Jun 5, 2011)

I didn't know you could do this with elderberries but read about it somewhere else on the net. So I went out in March of this spring and cut a bunch of elderberrys, just tried to cut them off a little below ground level. I stuck them in water as soon as I cut them and brought them home and just stuck them into the ground about 3-4 inches. Where I put mine is around the edge of my old cattle pen so lots of aged manure in the soil.
I would say I had about 70-80% success, they are leafing out and some are putting on flowers now. I had to keep them watered early on because we were so dry, but am real happy with my results.
BTW, I did the same thing with some blackberries and most of them took off also.
WB-out


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 8, 2011)

I found another 8-10 bushes last night not to far from my home. Looks like I will be a busy boy once the berries start getting ripe. I usually head out either Saturday or Sunday morning cut the clusters then sit at home and de-berry the clusters. This process goes from the time the first clusters are ripe until there is absolutely nothing worth picking. I'm hoping for a minimum of 100 lbs this year. Last year we got 72 lbs and I have one bottle and 12 lbs of berries left to show for it. I do have a case of Elderberry Blueberry aging if you want to count that as well.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 8, 2011)

I rode this route home from work today and there are about 8-10 bushes, 2 of which are fairly large and the others are small to mid size. I'll be keeping a close eye on these and will check the surrounding area this weekend. If theres are around there has to be more, its just a matter of finding them.


----------



## BobF (Jun 9, 2011)

Good find. I have a lot of wild elderberries around here along gravel county roads. I found the mother lode last year. I waited a day too long and somebody else got most of them from that spot.

This year I'm thinking about a few "Danger - Poison Elderberries" signs ::


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 10, 2011)

In the last 2 days I have located 2 more plants. One I had seen last year but couldn't find it again after the flowers were off and on that looks to be a first year growth as it is very small with only a cluster or 2 on it. The first one mentioned appears to be about 6' in diameter and is about 5' tall right now. Fair number of flower clusters on now. I'll be keeping an eye on this one as well since it is on the way to the plants I picked from last year.


----------



## Zoogie (Jun 10, 2011)

When I was picking elderberries for jam lol noticed they are easy to see when flowering and not when fruit is ripe... so took red ribbons tied them on the branches to mark the spot...worked for me Zoogie


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 10, 2011)

Zoogie said:


> When I was picking elderberries for jam lol noticed they are easy to see when flowering and not when fruit is ripe... so took red ribbons tied them on the branches to mark the spot...worked for me Zoogie



That's a great idea. I'll have to remember that.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 12, 2011)

Dan's post about me being in search of elderberry bushes made me laugh. The reason, while showing my SIL the short cut to 79 last night I found 2 more plants not previously found. One has an orange ribbon that looks very faded on it (year or 2 old probably) and the other is big without alot of flower clusters yet. I'll keep an eye on both and if noone is picking from the ribbon bush, I'll take advantage of that one as well.


----------



## Julie (Jun 12, 2011)

Mine in the backyard are finally starting to blossom, it amazes me that you are only about 25 minutes south of me but your elderberries are about 2 weeks ahead of mine and the ones at camp are just barely forming buds.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 12, 2011)

Julie said:


> Mine in the backyard are finally starting to blossom, it amazes me that you are only about 25 minutes south of me but your elderberries are about 2 weeks ahead of mine and the ones at camp are just barely forming buds.



I have a feeling it will be a good year. I have now doubt I'll be able to pick 100 lbs which whould be good for close to 25 gallons of elderberry wine. Yeah Baby... I can't wait to start gettign out there again.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 13, 2011)

Julie said:


> Mine in the backyard are finally starting to blossom, it amazes me that you are only about 25 minutes south of me but your elderberries are about 2 weeks ahead of mine and the ones at camp are just barely forming buds.




We were out last night and we saw som bushes from last year that have just started getting buds. I think the hot weather, they are about 2 weeks early this year compared to last year. Now if we can only keep a decent supply of rain without over doing it, that would be nice.


----------



## almargita (Jun 13, 2011)

At my sons for combo Fathers day/ Birthday cookout yesterday & my daughter mentioned that there were a bunch of Elderberries bushes growing by the fence in her yard.... Will be going up there next weekend & will check them out!! Actually, not sure if I have ever seen any growing?? Is there a way to estimate what the yeild might be & do they continuly grow & ripen new berries to be picked or is it a one time picking?
AL


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 13, 2011)

almargita said:


> At my sons for combo Fathers day/ Birthday cookout yesterday & my daughter mentioned that there were a bunch of Elderberries bushes growing by the fence in her yard.... Will be going up there next weekend & will check them out!! Actually, not sure if I have ever seen any growing?? Is there a way to estimate what the yeild might be & do they continuly grow & ripen new berries to be picked or is it a one time picking?
> AL




When I was picking last year, I went out every weekend for about 4-6 weeks as the berries ripen at different stages but you want to get the ripe ones before the birds do. I generally would spend an hour between 6-7 am driving around and clipping the clusters then go home and sit on the patio with my coffee and de-berry the clusters. I found that a 1 gallon ziplock will hold between 3.75-4.5 lbs of berries.


----------



## Flem (Jun 13, 2011)

Al, whatever you do, don't tell Doug where you found the elderberries. He IS the "elderberry nazi". LOL


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 13, 2011)

Flem said:


> Al, whatever you do, don't tell Doug where you found the elderberries. He IS the "elderberry nazi". LOL



I only look in my neck of the woods. Well, I look everywhere, but last year I didn't have to venture more than a 5 mile radius from home. I did locate a few more bushes last night on Montour Run Road down by the YMCA. They were just starting to blossom so I'll have to check them in a week or so to determine how big they actually are and maybe put a tag on them for ease in finding later.

Between the 60lbs of strawberries and the 12 lbs of elderberries from last year, I don't have much room in the freezer for much more at this point. I may have to steam the strawberries and freeze the juice to make more room. LOL


----------



## almargita (Jun 13, 2011)

Hoping to get enough to make a 5 or 6 gal batch. Just read Luc's post on how to sort them, very helpful & interesting. Sounds like they make a very good wine!

Al


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 13, 2011)

almargita said:


> Hoping to get enough to make a 5 or 6 gal batch. Just read Luc's post on how to sort them, very helpful & interesting. Sounds like they make a very good wine!
> 
> Al




They make a wonderful wine. I use the water bucket method and it works well. I steam mine opposed to putting berries in. It takes about 10 lbs of berries for a gallong of juice but it eliminates the green goo that elderberries produce. Even though I'm steaming I still go with 3-5 lbs per gallon of finished wine, usually about 4 lbs so for a 5 gallon batch I would use between 18-20 lbs.


----------



## docanddeb (Jun 13, 2011)

I steamed mine last year as well... works sooooo good. Sorting them is the real trick. Ours are not even close to blossom yet... bud heads just starting to show.
Gravel road is my spot as well... along a creek. There is some private land with hundreds on it.... the house is waaaay back in, so we don't go in to ask permission. We just sob as we drive by.
Elderberry and raspberry are amazing together!! Don't forget to make some syrup for pancakes and a homeopathic flu/cold remedy!!
We only pick once... Labor Day weekend, usually. We did it twice the first year, but it wasn't worth it. They tend to be mostly ripe at the same time here. I planted some hybrids along my garden. Wish I knew someone that would take some cuttings!
This year in my flower beds... I have elderberries popping up all over... must have been the compost we threw there. I'll have to dig those buggers up or they'll rule the world before long!!

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 13, 2011)

Debbie thats funny. We one one orphan show up by the driveway where my wife would pluck them. I transplanted it out in a flower garden. That bugger grew so fast and sent up runners everywhere. It took two years of digging and chopping them out before I finally got rid of it. I donated all of the cuttings to a nature park and some friends. If I had enough property I am sure I could grow one heck of a patch of them.


----------



## docanddeb (Jun 13, 2011)

Without really trying!!

Debbie


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 14, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> If I had enough property I am sure I could grow one heck of a patch of them.



Plant them down back along the neighbor's property line. I keep threatening my son that I'm going to plant them along his garage.


----------



## almargita (Jun 19, 2011)

Went to my daughters for a Fathers Day cookout today & checked out what she was calling Elderberries, She said they were all over the ground & the birds were eating them up. Actually, I believe these are "Mullberries", they look like small versions of blackberries & are on a tree not a bush! Tree is about 50-60 feet tall loaded with them. I understand they also make good wine, but how to get them is the question. Looks like just to pick up the best ones from the ground that the birds didn't get, but not sure about this. Any other suggestions?? Does these sound like a Mullberry & will it make a good wine??

Al


----------



## Julie (Jun 20, 2011)

almargita said:


> Went to my daughters for a Fathers Day cookout today & checked out what she was calling Elderberries, She said they were all over the ground & the birds were eating them up. Actually, I believe these are "Mullberries", they look like small versions of blackberries & are on a tree not a bush! Tree is about 50-60 feet tall loaded with them. I understand they also make good wine, but how to get them is the question. Looks like just to pick up the best ones from the ground that the birds didn't get, but not sure about this. Any other suggestions?? Does these sound like a Mullberry & will it make a good wine??
> 
> Al



Yes sounds like Mulberries, put a sheet down or a tarp and shake the branches. I have a mulberry tree that hasn't produced any fruit in over six years. Mike pretty much butchered it a couple of years ago and this year I have a pile of berries, they are small but a pile of them.


----------



## almargita (Jun 20, 2011)

Good sugggestion Julie, going back there for the 4th weekend & will try that, should be lots of berrys left as its a pretty large tree.

Al


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 20, 2011)

Definately sound like mullberries to me. My tree that we cut last year has some berries this year. Hasn't had any for the past 2 years. I was out on the bike for an hour yesterday and located another fairly large elderberry bush. It's pretty much near my route I take when I go out for my weekly pickings.. Going to be a good year for elderberry wine.


----------



## docanddeb (Jun 20, 2011)

There are many different mulberries. I have one hanging over my garden from the neighbor's yard... it's worthless. They stay mostly white until they fall off and ripen on the ground. I have picked them up and they taste good, but they just don't grow "normally". We have more in a couple parks that are good. If they don't shake or "tickle" off... they don't taste nice and sweet. I made 2 kinds of mulberry wine 2 yrs ago... just a gallon each and we didn't really care for it. I blended it away and it was then drinkable. I love a pie made with mulberry/raspberry/blueberry. All are available fresh here at the same time. I would think wine of that combo would be good too, but I don't have good access to free mulberries right now and blueberries aren't always a good price in the stores. We eat a LOT of blueberries fresh. I can open the pint and finish it right then... yummmmmm.

Debbie


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 27, 2011)

Noticed over the weekend the elderberry bushes around here are starting to lose their buds and get berries. Will soon get hard to locate if you haven't already marked where they are.


----------



## docanddeb (Jun 27, 2011)

They are not fully in bloom here yet. Just starting to notice them from the road. I did elderflower wine last year, but won't do it again. Drinkable and forgettable. Not amazing enough to put on the "make it again" list. It was certainly easy enough, though. I'm thinking it might be a good blender!

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 27, 2011)

docanddeb said:


> Drinkable and forgettable. Not amazing enough to put on the "make it again" list. It was certainly easy enough, though. I'm thinking it might be a good blender!
> 
> Debbie



Reminds me of many dates back in the day!


----------



## docanddeb (Jun 27, 2011)

You had more than 1???? WOW!!


Debbie


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 28, 2011)

Never considered elderflower wine. I checked a few other bushes on the way home from work that I told DJRockinSteve about, the flowers are definately gone on those ones. I had a tough time locating them since I didn't mark these ones. I'll be checking everything in about 2 weeks since I believe I was picking the 3rd week of July last year.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 28, 2011)

docanddeb said:


> You had more than 1???? WOW!!
> 
> 
> Debbie



More then one of that type. I called it practice!


----------



## ffemt128 (Jul 18, 2011)

Checked a few of the plants on the way home this am. Most still have green berries but 2 plants look to be fully ripe already. Nice dark berries and the birds were in one of the 2 plants. May have to see if my older daughter can watch her sister for an hour before she goes to work. May be able to score a few lbs of early berries.


----------



## Ohiyo (Jul 18, 2011)

Made elderberry last year and it turned out OK. If I do more this year, and I plan to, I will back sweeten it, as I learned to do on this site.

When I picked the berrys I put them in Wally world bags. Freeze them and beat the bags to get the berrys off the big stem parts. Work fast or they thaw and stain everything.


----------



## docanddeb (Jul 18, 2011)

If you don't sort out the fully ripe berries from the "not so ripe" ones... you won't get good results. Also, those little stems need to be gone! Gives the wine a vegetal taste... not pleasant!

We can't get enough. I've made several styles of wine from them. Great for blending with raspberry too!

Debbie


----------



## ffemt128 (Jul 24, 2011)

Just got home from my first trip of harvesting trhe berries. Some were ripe bit not many. Next weekend should be a fairly large harvest based on what I saw today. Getting ready to de-berry the stems now. I'll post a harvest total shortly. I'm not expecting much more than a pound or so, but thats still alot of berries considering their size.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 24, 2011)

Doug, you are one dedicated picking fool! Good luck


----------



## Julie (Jul 24, 2011)

my elderberries are still very green, at least a good 3 weeks or a month before I pick and the ones at camp are just finishing flowering


----------



## ffemt128 (Jul 24, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Doug, you are one dedicated picking fool! Good luck





Julie said:


> my elderberries are still very green, at least a good 3 weeks or a month before I pick and the ones at camp are just finishing flowering



I knew it wouldn't be much but from the road they looked good. I finished de-berrying the stems. Ended up with 14.5 oz of berries and tossed about 1/4 cup non-ripe floaters.

Next week should be very productive based on what I saw today. Some of the bushes are all green but the primary ones from last year are a dark red to purple right now. Given the rain yeasterday and the head we should get some good juicy plump berries.

With what I have left from last year and what I picked today I have almost enough for a 5 gallon batch. Ooooooh Baaaaaby.......


----------



## docanddeb (Jul 24, 2011)

Have you made it before? We just love it. I'm going to do some port this year. It makes excellent Pee, by the way. Have your lemon ready and when you pull the bag from the original... just plop it in the Pee. Mine is almost 2 yrs old now and it's still amazing!! We just love it ice cold! I just made some iced tea with rasp/elder syrup for flavor and sweetening. You just can't have TOO MANY elderberries!

Debbie


----------



## ffemt128 (Jul 24, 2011)

docanddeb said:


> Have you made it before? We just love it. I'm going to do some port this year. It makes excellent Pee, by the way. Have your lemon ready and when you pull the bag from the original... just plop it in the Pee. Mine is almost 2 yrs old now and it's still amazing!! We just love it ice cold! I just made some iced tea with rasp/elder syrup for flavor and sweetening. You just can't have TOO MANY elderberries!
> 
> Debbie



I made 3 batches last year and a batch of Elderberry Blueberry which is 8 months old now. We have one original bottle of Elderberry left. I'll be making lots this year and aging.


----------



## docanddeb (Jul 24, 2011)

It's great oaked too!

Debbie


----------



## BobF (Jul 24, 2011)

docanddeb said:


> It's great oaked too!
> 
> Debbie


 
Yes it is! Just added oak to my latest 6g batch yesterday


----------



## ffemt128 (Jul 25, 2011)

docanddeb said:


> It's great oaked too!
> 
> Debbie



We used medium toast french cubes in it last year. Excellent oaked. Looking forward to building up the berry suppy this year. Extra carboys recently acquired will come in handy.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jul 30, 2011)

Well I ventured out again this morning in search of berries. I went to my normal locations. I decided not to ventur back to the one place for another 2 weeks. THe berries closest to the road are just too much of a thicket to bother with at this point. The 3 large bushes in this location can be accessed from above with relative ease. The other location I go to, the bush was relatively in good shape. I picked just under 6 lbs of ripe berries and about 12 oz of floaters. Next week should be another good week. Will be out at 6:15 again.


----------



## BobF (Jul 30, 2011)

Doug -

Out of curiosity, what method of destemming do you use?

'09 I did a few freezing, then manually unfrozen. '10 I did some manually, then use the cooling rack screen method.

When my own crop matures, I hope to be able to 'bang the bucket' at optimal stages, but for this year it will be the screen again.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jul 30, 2011)

I fill a bucket with cold water, place clusters into bucket. In another bucket I will hold the cluster in one hand and fan my finger through the berries dropping into the second bucket of water. Ripe ones sink, non ripe ones float, scoop floaters with small colendar every so often. It took me about an hour this morning to do a 6 gallon bucket filled 2/3rds full. Of course there were interuptions as my 4 y/o was helping.

I found last year the bang the bucket method did not work well, as berries didn't all come off the stems. Never tried the pre-freezing method as I'm limited to freezer space and as far as running over a screen, I an likely use my above method quicker and be more effective. JMHO.


----------



## docanddeb (Jul 30, 2011)

I have tried all methods as well. The freeze method didn't work on my type of berries very well. Even the float method seems to lose berries that are viable. It's those little stems that are the worst! We now pick just once and spend 5-6 hrs destemming 2-3 5gal buckets of berries. I have a steam juicer that works so nice. This year I'm going to spend less time on the little stems as I read someone said with steam juicing as opposed to fermenting on the little buggers isn't going to affect the flavor. THAT would be a blessing for sure! I then freeze the juice in gallon milk jugs if I don't have a carboy available for immediate fermenting. Our freezer space is limited as well due to vegetable storage.

Debbie


----------



## ffemt128 (Jul 31, 2011)

Went out again this morning to an alternate location. I picked about 3/4 of a bucket, lots of stems with this batch due to where they were. I ended up with 4 lbs 6 oz of elderberries. So far this year, I'm at about 12 lbs. Off to a good start. I won't head back to this one for another 2 weeks probably to make it more worth while. Bill be back at the primary location next weekend though.


----------



## Arne (Aug 1, 2011)

Way back at the start of this thread I was talking about the currant cuttings. They have been potted and sitting on the front porch with some of Kathy's flowers. By being there they get watered every day or so. She called me out there Sat. Something (she says grasshoppers) ate all the leaves off them. Have 3 Sticks now. They did not touch the flowers, just the currants. The big bushes out back are ok. Guess I will take the stems inside and see if they will leaf out again. Arne.


----------



## docanddeb (Aug 1, 2011)

THAT is maddening!! I hope for the best!

Debbie


----------



## Boyd (Aug 1, 2011)

Last year I made a 15 Gal. carboy, plus, 5 gal each of elderberry/marquette grape, and, 5 gal. elderberry/black raspberry.

Bottled the elderberry near the end of June. 70 bottles, all gone except for 2 bottles in about 2 weeks.

One old gal, a Delta pilot called me about 9:00 in the evening to tell me it was the best wine she ever tasted. Gave them a case as her husband runs a well company and treats me good when I have a problem.

Another old gal tells me she has a medical problem and drinks a small amount every day and that releaves the problem.

I freeze mine in a plastic bag and then beat them with the flat of my hand. shaking them raises the stems to the top to pick them out. A small amount of the real little stems do not seem to hurt any thing and no one has gotten sick.

I have noticed that there is a large amount of condensation on the inner surface of the bag and suspect it is mostly juice from the stems.

Hope to do 30 gallons this year.


----------



## docanddeb (Aug 2, 2011)

Boyd,

Do you pick wild or cultivated berries? We have some cultivated planted, but not enough room to really get a usable crop. We have plenty of wild ones around us.

Debbie


----------



## Boyd (Aug 2, 2011)

WIld elderberry, black raspberry and grapes.

Part of the fun is picking wild berries.

I also have 25 Marquette grapes. Had 25 fantinacs but the neighborin farmer treated them to spray when he did is corn in a heavy wind.

I need to look into that as I have about 4 years of work in those grapes in addition to the cost of the grapes.

This year I bought 33 lbs of wild blueberrie in No. MN.


----------



## docanddeb (Aug 2, 2011)

We love foraging for wild fruit as well.

Debbie


----------



## ffemt128 (Aug 3, 2011)

I actually look forward to my weekly 6:00 am trips in search of berries. I come home and my 4 y/o and I de-stem them together while drinking coffee and she eats her breakfast.


----------



## jtstar (Aug 3, 2011)

Boyd said:


> WIld elderberry, black raspberry and grapes.
> 
> Part of the fun is picking wild berries.
> 
> ...



Check your state laws in some state vineyard are protected under the law but in some states you have to be registered with the state I believe


----------



## Boyd (Aug 3, 2011)

Problem with grand children is that they out grow us old farts.


----------



## Ohiyo (Aug 3, 2011)

Berrys just turning red in mid Ohio. Will get the bird nets on tomorrow. I'd share, but the little shits eat'em all.


----------



## Ohiyo (Aug 3, 2011)

Sorry for this, but one more post and I can put a link in the message.


----------



## ffemt128 (Aug 7, 2011)

Went out collecting this am. I picked 11.5 lbs of berries after cleaning. The greentree location was wiped out by birds, nothin left there from what I saw last night. I checked one of my primary locations from last year since they were still green last weekend. They cut the hill like thye did last year except they leveled the elderberry bushes this year, I almost cried. I went to the bush near the highway, still mostly green. My primary bush from last year that I picked from today will produce about another 10 lbs next week. I was hoping for close to 100 lbs this year but based on what I'm seeing nw I'll be lucky to clear 40. I'm bummed.


----------



## Flem (Aug 7, 2011)

Sorry to hear that "Mr.Elderberry". You've put an awful lot of time and effort into gathering berries.


----------



## ffemt128 (Aug 7, 2011)

Flem said:


> Sorry to hear that "Mr.Elderberry". You've put an awful lot of time and effort into gathering berries.



It's all worth it. I should have enough for 2 6 gallon batches with what I have left from last year. Hopefully the birds won't totally decimate the one good plant before next weekend. Should be able to get 15 lbs based on what was there and not quite ready today.


----------



## Sirs (Aug 7, 2011)

hey Doug how many elders do you use for a 6 gallon batch?


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 7, 2011)

Sirs said:


> hey Doug how many elders do you use for a 6 gallon batch?



...and we want a total count, not in pounds!


----------



## ffemt128 (Aug 7, 2011)

Sirs said:


> hey Doug how many elders do you use for a 6 gallon batch?



About 24 lbs. Last year I was going 4-5 lbs per gallon then steamed to extract the juice. No green goo this way.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Aug 7, 2011)

Make one good 6 gallon batch with all your berries and your steamer, better wine and fewer bottles to store  CC



ffemt128 said:


> It's all worth it. I should have enough for 2 6 gallon batches with what I have left from last year. Hopefully the birds won't totally decimate the one good plant before next weekend. Should be able to get 15 lbs based on what was there and not quite ready today.


----------



## Boyd (Aug 7, 2011)

The railroad sprayed a nice patch near me.

Killed most of them. With the spray I do not think it would be a good idea to pick the rest.

Hope their ears rang cause I really cussedthem out.


----------



## ffemt128 (Aug 13, 2011)

Well, looks like everthing in the direct are is done. I went out this morning and checked the plants. I should have picked everything on the primary plant last weekend even though not completely ripe. I went out this am, got the last 5 lbs from the plant. Birds got the rest this past week. The plant near the highway that was green last weekend has been picked clean by the birds. 

I was hoping for close to 100 lbs based on last year and the prospective new locations this year, ended up with about 29-30 lbs. I have about 13-14 lbs from last year. Will be making 10 gallons at 4lbs per gallon. I'll have to see for sure. I may go for an 8 or 9 gallon batch. Haven't decided.


----------



## docanddeb (Aug 13, 2011)

Remember... it blends beautifully!! We love Rasp/elder and Elder/rasp.... ratios vary. Sour Cherry blends well too.

Debbie


----------



## ffemt128 (Aug 19, 2011)

I have the first 12 lbs of berries steamed have another 30lbs or so to go. The initial steaming gave me s full gallon of juice plus about an 3/4 of an inch in the bottom of the pot. I have another 7 1/2 lbs in the steamer now.


----------



## docanddeb (Aug 19, 2011)

Question?

Do you steamers fill it, juice it, empty it?

-OR-

Steam and keep adding fresh berries until there is too much skin/seed/stuff to add more?

Debbie


----------



## BobF (Aug 19, 2011)

I usually fill, juice, empty ... fill, juice, empty ... fill, juice empty.

I've tried adding but it seems to be less efficient.


----------



## docanddeb (Aug 19, 2011)

Good to know. I have only steam juiced twice so far. Love the ease of it.... less green goo on the elderberries too!

Debbie


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Aug 19, 2011)

Just like Bob, fill, juice, empty, but we empty into a China hat colander (I think that is what they call them) that is over a container and let them drain while the next batch is steaming, you can get enough juice from that slow draining to make it worth cleaning the China hat. Crackedcork


----------



## ffemt128 (Aug 19, 2011)

Same as Bob. Fill, juice, empty then repeat. It took me the better part of the day to steam the berries I had. Each steaming is about 45 minutes to an hour.


----------



## docanddeb (Aug 19, 2011)

Ah, I see. That would work!

I squeeze too!!

Debbie


----------



## Boyd (Sep 4, 2011)

[I'm in hog heavrn today.

Took a trip and found a elderberry patch on the way home.

Picked two six gallon pails. Somewhere between foty five to 50 pounds.

real ripe and juicy. My hands were all wet, red, and sticky.


----------



## docanddeb (Sep 5, 2011)

We picked yesterday. The stinging nettle was worse than usual. I welted up pretty good. Thankfully it subsided before I got home. 2 hrs to pick and so far 3 hrs of cleaning. We have to finish this morning. I have 19.7# in the freezer so far. We love our elderberries!! I'm going to make port this year. Remember, mix some red raspberry with it too... and oak is amazing!! 
Have you made elderberry wine before? Approximately 5# per gallon is perfect. It's not one of those that is better with more fruit. I made a "seconds" with honey that is also VERY good. It makes super great skeeter pee.... use those elderberries to death. There is a lot left to give when you take the bag out of the must.

Debbie


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Sep 5, 2011)

Why is it taking you guys so long to clean them? Crackedcork


----------



## docanddeb (Sep 5, 2011)

34# of berries now cleaned and in the freezer. Total of 5 hrs to clean.
Bang the bucket doesn't work with these berries. We did the cooling rack last year. That wasn't the optimal way this year. Picking by hand was it!
Funny... even as I "floated" the berries... a tiny little green goo could be seen in the bubbles and collected on the side of the bucket.

We only do it once...thankfully! Once I pick the last of my berries at home... I'll have enough for 7 gal of wine. I'm going to Port and oak 5 gal, I think. Can't wait to do it!

Debbie


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Sep 5, 2011)

Do you guys add any extra light dried malt extract to your port recipe? Crackedcork


----------



## docanddeb (Sep 5, 2011)

I don't add anything, really. Looking back... by best batch was on the skins and no white grape juice... so I'm going to go back to that method again. I have tried a few ways now, and know what I like best. I LOVE elder pee.... amazing stuff!! I've made seconds with honey that is very good also. No sense throwing away those berries right away... get 2 for the price of 1 picking.

Debbie


----------

